# Nice 8 point trail cam pic



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I got a picture of this 8 point 19 days ago at 7:30pm, and no pictures since. You guys think its still hanging around the property? Or is it most likely gone to chase other does around now that the rut has started?


----------

